

Ask HN: Who's right now on Google IO or in SFO available for networking? - clb22

A chilean friend is currently on SFO and he's right now on Google IO. He's the director of http://www.ChileAyuda.com , a web app that he developed with another chilean guys focused to spread information to help the victims of the last Earthquake that hit Chile on Feb 27th.
They worked even directly with Google, on the person finder app
( http://chilepersonfinder.appspot.com/ )<p>He's looking to do some networking with developers and any guy that is interested to share tips on developing and funding at nonprofit web applications.<p>Please contact him via:
email: pedrofuentes at gmail dot com
http://twitter.com/pedrofuentes
======
clb22
You can also see a video of Chileayuda.com from ny1noticias.com (tv news
channel) here:
[http://www.ny1noticias.com/content/cultura_y_sociedad/118859...](http://www.ny1noticias.com/content/cultura_y_sociedad/118859/portal-
digital-canaliza-informaci%C3%B3n--recursos-y-ayuda-para-chile)

